# Fuel Drum



## Cap'n Davey

Need to take 30 additional gallons to spend more time at the Rigs. Anyone use these? 

*Might want to copy and paste these into a new window so you don't leave this page.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22828&catid=459

or

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...=72163104922&gclid=COWE35iy2b0CFbBj7AodWR4AnQ

With this hand pump?

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/material-handling/drum-barrel/drum-pumps/rotary-pumps

Any other suggestions? Bladder is out. Too much $$$!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

How do you plan to strap this drum down???


----------



## Cap'n Davey

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> How do you plan to strap this drum down???


By the measurements of it it will wedge into the stern corner between the gunwale and the baitwell. I will also safety strap it as well. That's not really a concern. I am a good rigger. Just wondering if there's another route to go, this seems like the cheapest (?) Just dropped a ton on Garmin. See below.

After a 3 - 4hr run in calm seas (by picking a good day), we can transfer it to the main tank. I don't plan on heading out in 3-4ft seas with a 30gal drum on deck. It only needs to survive the first 3-4 hours on a calm day. After that, it is empty.

Maybe we will do two 20gal Drums instead. One in each corner.


----------



## Yellow fever 23

We use two 15 gallon plastic drums, they seem to be a easier to handle.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Yellow fever 23 said:


> We use two 15 gallon plastic drums, they seem to be a easier to handle.


Ya, that sounds even better. Where did you get your drums? What hand pump did you go with?

Thanks!


----------



## Scruggspc

Davey when I fish two day tournaments I use two 20 gallon chlorine drums which look similar to the ones you have found. I strap mine to the backside of the leaning post with 2 ratchet straps all the way around the leaning post. I transfer the fuel with a 12v fuel pump that has about 10 ft of 3/8 fuel hose on each end and 12 ft of wires with alligator clamps that run to the battery. It takes about 15-20 minutes to transfer 20 gallons. The most important part is remembering fuel expands, so leave a few inches of air space in the top.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Scruggspc said:


> Davey when I fish two day tournaments I use two 20 gallon chlorine drums which look similar to the ones you have found. I strap mine to the backside of the leaning post with 2 ratchet straps all the way around the leaning post. I transfer the fuel with a 12v fuel pump that has about 10 ft of 3/8 fuel hose on each end and 12 ft of wires with alligator clamps that run to the battery. It takes about 15-20 minutes to transfer 20 gallons. The most important part is remembering fuel expands, so leave a few inches of air space in the top.


That seems like a great way to safely haul them. I might get the two 20s as well. Another 10 gallons could come in handy the last 30 miles, lol. Where did you get your Drums?


----------



## Yellow fever 23

Can't remember the exact place where we got them, our drums are 20 gallon drums also but we only put about 15-17 gallons in each one. I threaded a 3/4 inch ball valve into the larger of the two caps with about five feet of hose and we just set the drums on the seat and let them gravity feed, it only takes about two minutes to dump one.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Thanks Fever & Scruggs. Ordering my set up right now. We can do exatly what you are doing Fever. 

See ya out there!


----------



## Scruggspc

I have buddies who work around pools so I just snatch them up beginning of maY and toss them in September.


----------



## purple haze

Dave You can also pick up some 20 gallon drums at just about any hotel that they do there own laundry. We did this once while at Key West running over to Cay Sal Banks. Only problem we had was coming back with two 20 gallon fuel drums on our deck while cutting north of Cuba back to KW. gene


----------



## MSViking

You are being smart by running the numbers and taking adequate fuel. I have no doubt you are fully aware of the danger of those containers both full and empty. Think things through and be careful!
Back when I had our Contender 25 with 240 gal of fuel, we were always sweating it on the longer runs. In that boat our fuel consumption could vary so widely as to drive you nuts depending on the sea state. Calm seas you make it to Cuba, let the seas get tight 3-4 and no way would you ever have enough fuel to get home. Always had to wait out the seas/period to be able to have enough efficiency to make good headway. 

Be careful, have fun! The rigs are addictive.

Robert


----------



## Cap'n Davey

I have a 97 gallon tank onboard to feed a 200hp Yamaha 4 stroke. This will increase our load about 30%. 

I have played around the Steps and deep into the Dumping Grounds and sweated the return trip after a long day. We definitely need more fuel to stay and play at the Rigs.

Just ordered two 20 gallon naked drums, and will plumb them as soon as they arrive using Fever's gravity feed method for transfer. The ones we ordered are Heavy Duty Drums (3/16 thickness).

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22828&catid=459

Looking forward to good weather/ seas so we can do this Rig Trip! Heading out as soon as possible.

Thanks guys! Thanks Jess!


----------



## Scruggspc

If your plumbing them make sure the fittings are secure and not in a place they could get knocked loose. Personally I would not cut any sort of hole in them.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Just putting a 3/4 Ball Fitting like this. It is pre threaded. Then ya just place it on the seat like a keg and let 'er drain.


----------



## Scruggspc

Ok I gotcha. I was thinking you were talking about putting it on the bottom third. That looks like it will be class A.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Scruggspc said:


> Ok I gotcha. I was thinking you were talking about putting it on the bottom third. That looks like it will be class A.


Yellow Fever gave me the lowdown on that set up. It's a perfect way to go, super simple, and very NASCAR lol!

Scruggs, thanks for the tip on strapping them to the lean post.


----------



## JMB

Where did you get that valve? We have 2 15 gallons drums like that and use a shake hose to siphon. It might be easier and faster using this method. 

FYI there is a place of hwy 98 in the Ocean Springs area that sells all sorts of poly drums. I don't know the name but they are on the S side of the road.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

You can get the valve at Lowes or ebay-

http://www.lowes.com/Search=ball+va...ogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=ball+valve#!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...+valve&_nkw=ball+valve+3/4&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Of. course you need a threaded piece of pipe to screw into the Drum and into the Valve. Also, a piece coming out of the Valve to attach the Hose.

Any plumbing dept. should have everything you need. It's all tinker-toys.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

While waiting on delivery of the Heavy Duty Plastic drums, just built two Valves. Got everything at Lowes. $52 for both. 

Unfortunately they were out of the 3/4 inch Clear/ Braided Hose, so I'll pick that up Wednesday.


----------



## X-Shark

> Yellow Fever gave me the lowdown on that set up. It's a perfect way to go, super simple, and very NASCAR lol!


But the Car Stops.......A boat does Not. It's out there pitching around.

Transferring fuel on a pitching boat #1 is not a fun thing to do. #2 It's dangerous. #3 it takes a bunch of time.

Rig your boat with side saddle tank's....Then just turn a fuel valve and continue ON. Using quick coupler portable tank fittings works well so you can throw the tanks on when needed or remove when not needed.

We use to do this with my buddies 231 Proline....We had the belly tank full and would carry 2- side saddle 50gal tanks.....Suck them dry first to get the weight that was higher in the boat down low.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

X-Shark said:


> But the Car Stops.......A boat does Not. It's out there pitching around.
> 
> Transferring fuel on a pitching boat #1 is not a fun thing to do. #2 It's dangerous. #3 it takes a bunch of time.
> 
> Rig your boat with side saddle tank's....Then just turn a fuel valve and continue ON. Using quick coupler portable tank fittings works well so you can throw the tanks on when needed or remove when not needed.
> 
> We use to do this with my buddies 231 Proline....We had the belly tank full and would carry 2- side saddle 50gal tanks.....Suck them dry first to get the weight that was higher in the boat down low.



Um, I think you missed the part about it taking 2 minutes to dump with a 3/4 inch hose, and the fact we only head out in calm seas, and the 20 gallon Drums only need to ride for the first 3-4 hours then they are emptied. Believe me, any Rig run will be on a calm day. 

Thanks for your concern, but as you can see, this is the way a LOT of guys extend their runs. This is how I'm doing it.


----------



## Xpac

Awesome info! My sea pro 206cc has a pathetic 75gal tank. A 20 gal drum filled with 17 gallons will calm my nerves when deep dropping. 

thanks!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

I did a lot of shopping arond for the Drums. Yes, in a pinch you can get them at Hotels, Car Washes, Pool Stores, etc. But many have very thin walls. The thickness of the Drum counts! One place said theirs was 1/100 of an inch! 

The ones here are HIGHLY recommended as they are *Heavy Duty *Drums with 3/16" construction. Built for toxic materials. Also they are the stoutest in design. The others are taller, thinner. Their 20 gallon Drums are 17" in diameter and 26" tall. Shorter and fatter.
2-3 weeks for delivery.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22828&catid=459


----------



## Yellow fever 23

We refuel as soon as possible, if the boats pitching so bad that we can't keep the drums on the leaning post, that's a sign to go back home!


----------



## Xpac

I emailed usplastic and they said those drums are not recommended for gasoline. 

These might work better but they're only 15gal:
http://m.globalindustrial.com/m/p/safety/safety-cans/gas/15-gallon-polyethylene-gas-can-red-15501

Unfortunately they cost more but the handles will be helpful to get the can high enough for flow.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

The USPlastic Drums are not rated for Gas, nor are any of the other thinner models used in other applications as mentioned. But they work. They work perfectly. The problem with the gas Cans you linked is that you need to tip it and 'pour' the fuel. Not good. Fever's system is, for the most part, an enclosed system. Like fueling at a pump. THe USPlastic drums are the best for building what is pictured earlier. It's the Ball Valve and large hose that make transfer safe (er). And quicker, in two minutes. It's brilliant!


----------



## Xpac

Definitely no tip n pour. My current setup uses 2 shaker siphons with the pouring ends fastened inside a large funnel. It drains a 5 gal can really fast. I agree the drum setup is sweet. Definitely an option.


----------



## Xpac

might be a dumb question but do you leave your engine running while refueling?


----------



## WhyMe

Davey, how far out are you planning to go? Which rigs are you taking about? Horseshoe rigs....or farther. anyways..I looked at you pix above and looks good to me. I would paint the drum red that way you can call it a gas drum. Also, I saw the vent on top. You will empty that drum in no time flat. Keep us informed. Thx...be safe.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey

We've been doing the Spur, Dumping Grounds and Steps for years.... but always came home low on fuel, so I knew we would need to take additional fuel to enjoy the Rigs for any length of time. I think 78 miles due South of Pcola Pass is the farthest I've been in my vessel. Now, we will be going to Petronius, Marlin and Ram Powell (70-86nm).

You can order the Drums in Red, Blue or White (Natural). We opted for Natural to blend in with the rest of the interior. I like a clean, white Deck. Except for fish blood of course!

Thanks and will post pics when done. Drums are on order. Evidently the factory had a fire late last year so the Drums take two weeks from time of order (yesterday).

Again, thanks to Yellow Fever and Scruggs for the Tips!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

LOL!!!!! Just got a tracking number from UPS. Shows delivery this Thursday, April 17th! 

Now that's service! Thanks USPlastic.com


----------



## WhyMe

Davey, have you ever tried fishing the squiggle lines?
I'm in the same boat you are in 98 gallon fuel cell. Just got my boat in January...so I'm guess 2 miles a gallon.. 225 hp two stroke.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Haven't been to the Squiggles. We get about 3.4+ mpg running 35mph. 200hp 4 stroke.

Congrats! Put auto-pilot on that thing. You'll *LOVE IT*!!!!!

Naturally, we got a gig to do Mon thru Wed LOL otherwise we'd be heading to the rigs!

Hoping to just get out and troll the Elbow etc Sunday.


----------



## Scruggspc

WhyMe said:


> Davey, have you ever tried fishing the squiggle lines?
> I'm in the same boat you are in 98 gallon fuel cell. Just got my boat in January...so I'm guess 2 miles a gallon.. 225 hp two stroke.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


If he went to the squiggles from p'cola he would pass right over some good fishing in deep water to get back to the 100 fathom line. Nowif the conditions are pristine then it would be worth it.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

I can understand guys out of Destin hitting the Squiggles. But for us, being out of Pcola, the Spur is as far east as we go. Looking to head more west now that we have fuel for the Rigs! Up till now it's been Edge, Nipple, 131, Elbow, Dumping Grounds, Spur and Steps. That's plenty LOL! 

Here's a couple videos from the past. Looking forward to making a new one next run!

https://vimeo.com/41716756

https://vimeo.com/47123547


----------



## Xpac

awesome vids! cant wait to get out there!


----------



## Safari III

Loved the videos dude! That's what it's all about.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Rigged and ready!


----------



## horse sense

*fuel drums*

They look great. Where did u get the drums? Im a little unclear about the refueling process. Can you explain. If the drum is 30 gallons, with 25 gallons in it should weigh about 200 pounds. how do you get it above the fuel port on the boat? I'm very interested in this option so I'm just asking not trying to give you a hard time. Thanks. 


Keith


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Hi Keith. 

Our Drums are 20 gallons each. We will carry 17 gallons in each Drum giving us an additional 34 gallons. That's basically a run to Petronius for us. The rest of the answers you seek are in this thread. It is all here e.g. Links to get the Drums, Color, Valves, How to transfer the fuel, etc etc. Just start on page one of this thread. There is great insight from some super guys!

Also, see more here-

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/best-petronius-run-340193/


----------



## Cap'n Davey

If you order drums be sure to also order the drum wrench so you can open the 2 inch hole and pump the fuel in.


----------



## Scruggspc

Found a place I mobile that sells the hazardous waste drums identical to the ones you found for much less. Just ordered two 30 gallon blue drums for 34$ a piece.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Davey - the drums look good, and are a good idea. Good Luck! Got a couple ?'s:

- are you dbl clamping the fuel lines?
- are the o-rings on the valves rated for petrol?
- are you putting a vent in the (fill) plug, or otherwise? (otherwise might create a vacuum) 
- will you secure the handles (zip/wire tie) so they can't accidentally open before you're ready?

Tight Lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Davey - the drums look good, and are a good idea. Good Luck! Got a couple ?'s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - are you dbl clamping the fuel lines?
> 
> 
> 
> Single Clamp as pictured. They will only be on their side with the valve open for a couple minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - are the o-rings on the valves rated for petrol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not.But they really don't do anything. The threads into the Drums are more than sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - are you putting a vent in the (fill) plug, or otherwise? (otherwise might create a vacuum)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I drilled a 1/4 hole and plugged it with a Screw and rubber washer. Just unscrew it when ready to transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - will you secure the handles (zip/wire tie) so they can't accidentally open before you're ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea, but probably not. They are stiff to open and close as they are.
> 
> Rigged and ready....
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ocean Master

Capn Davey said:


> Rigged and ready!


You didn't need the "O" rings. They serve no purpose. The fittings are tapered pipe fittings. They need Teflon tape or Pipe Dope..

Be safe with the fuel..! The empty drum will ignite very easy..


----------



## JMB

Something to note for a vent....

If you look, the 3/4" plug is designed to thread into the top of the large (2" I think) plug. 

What I did is drill a hole in the large plug and then threaded the smaller 3/4" (which is displaced by the valve) plug into the larger plug to create the vent. 

The screw works too. I just found this easier than having a screw driver around. Just another thought. 

I tested mine with water and with the 3/4" valve this thing dumps fuel fast. I would say about as fast as a gas station fuel pump.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

JMB,

I saw that but didn't like how low it is when the drum is on it's side. I want the breather hole as high as possible opposite the Valve. Also, I didn't think a 3/4 breather hole was as safe as a 1/4 hole.

Ocean Master, 

Actually, they don't need any Plumber Tape as they are. If the valve is removed several times and disassembled then, yes, but right now, not needed (like the o-rings I mentioned).


----------



## Cap'n Davey

JMB,

Did you build yours for the same reason I built mine, to hit the rigs? If so, and you'd like to buddy boat, send me a PM with your name, email address and phone number and we will stay in touch. We are ready to put these drums to use!


----------



## JMB

Capn Davey said:


> JMB,
> 
> I saw that but didn't like how low it is when the drum is on it's side. I want the breather hole as high as possible opposite the Valve. Also, I didn't think a 3/4 breather hole was as safe as a 1/4 hole.
> 
> Ocean Master,
> 
> Actually, they don't need any Plumber Tape as they are. If the valve is removed several times and disassembled then, yes, but right now, not needed (like the o-rings I mentioned).



I agree the hole was a little lower than I would like, but not bad at all. Especially if the drum is not filled to capacity and/or a few gallons are drained. 

As far as a 3/4" hole...I only drilled a 1/4" hole in the bottom of the large 2" plug. Then I screw the smaller 3/4" plug over that hole. So when traveling it is closed or I can crack it to vent the system and not expose the hole underneath directly. 

When it is time to vent I just unscrew the 3/4" a little. It doesn't need to move much to vent and the hole is actually still covered by the 3/4" plug still. 

I will use these for rig trips. I bring extra fuel as insurance if I want to run S more or if it gets rio ugh and I burn more fuel than planned. I would like to buddy boat. 

I run out of OB though. But I think you were thinking of running this way anyway.


----------



## k-p

Sorry but sort of a dumb question here. How are you guys getting these drums around with gas in them? Are you using a dolly? Isn't that around 180 lbs or are you leaving it in the boat and then filling them up there at the gas station? Would something like this be able to get gas down to my the dock or would the weight be too much to make it practicable?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Good job gents, and good luck way out there! :thumbsup: Tight Lines!

I like the easy vented cap, but if i used a screw i'd put a lanyard on it...knowing full well I'd drop that bad boy sometime, and sure as church on Sunday i wouldn't be able to find that rascal.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

JMB,

Just got back from first Rig run with Drums. 14 BFT. See Bluewater Reports.

Got your pm with info. We will be in touch...


----------



## Cap'n Davey

k-p said:


> Sorry but sort of a dumb question here. How are you guys getting these drums around with gas in them? Are you using a dolly? Isn't that around 180 lbs or are you leaving it in the boat and then filling them up there at the gas station? Would something like this be able to get gas down to my the dock or would the weight be too much to make it practicable?


We use two 20 gallon Drums, each with 17 gallons of Pure Fuel. That is 100lbs (each Drum). We place the Drums in the vessel, strap them in, and fuel them already in the boat. We just have to lift them once to do the transfer. Easy peasy! No biggie at all for two guys.


----------



## Xpac

Capt-Davey, did you refuel while the engine was running for did you shut it off?


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Xpac said:


> Capt-Davey, did you refuel while the engine was running for did you shut it off?


We did not shut down during the trip. Motor ran the entire time on the water, including refueling.


----------



## WhyMe

Damn Capn Davey.....you A Honey Badger on the refueling issue. Yes.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Just doing what a lot of other guys are doing


----------

